# 'Blondie is Back'!



## papertiger

Originally from the 1970s, then relaunched a version under TF called Blondie, and now called the very catchy 'Medium bag with round interlocking G' but absolutely gorgeous 

I love it! 

All I need is money.


----------



## yumeaki

Any direct link? I don't know why I can't find it on the website.


----------



## jaskg144

papertiger said:


> *and now called the very catchy 'Medium bag with round interlocking G'*





I hate when brands name bags things like this. It is so much easier to talk about/ask about/post on PF about a bag if it has a NAME  
not just a descriptive title lol.

It's gorgeous though!


----------



## papertiger

jasmynh1 said:


> I hate when brands name bags things like this. It is so much easier to talk about/ask about/post on PF about a bag if it has a NAME
> not just a descriptive title lol.
> 
> It's gorgeous though!



I know, I tried to describe a Gucci bag today to Gucci head office in Florence and ended-up describing it as 'a hat that's a bag', or more like 'a bag that's a hat', 'equestrian', 'Aria collection, the model with the harness in the black'  The woman in Florence asked me "do you have the code"? Er no, because you took away the listing on the website, and hence why I'm calling you now LOL. Gucci should have called it Charlotte and then we'd both know instantly 

I usually only allow myself one bag a year since I have so many (and just bough a BTH) but I think the 'Medium bag with round interlocking G' is an absolute classic and I always _always _wanted one.


----------



## jaskg144

papertiger said:


> I know, I tried to describe a Gucci bag today to Gucci head office in Florence and ended-up describing it as 'a hat that's a bag', or more like 'a bag that's a hat', 'equestrian', 'Aria collection, the model with the harness in the black'  The woman in Florence asked me "do you have the code"? Er no, because you took away the listing on the website, and hence why I'm calling you now LOL. Gucci should have called it Charlotte and then we'd both know instantly
> 
> I usually only allow myself one bag a year since I have so many (and just bough a BTH) but I think the 'Medium bag with round interlocking G' is an absolute classic and I always _always _wanted one.



This is exactly why every bag needs a *name* lol. Imagine trying to describe the difference between a Kelly and a Birkin if they didn't have names...  

I was speaking with a lady at Ferragamo a few weeks ago about the Margot bag about why the Margot isn't called the Margot online and she simply said "company decision, madam."   

I completely agree. I think the 'Medium bag with round interlocking G' needs to join the collection.. you can nickname her Blondie


----------



## papertiger

jasmynh1 said:


> This is exactly why every bag needs a *name* lol. Imagine trying to describe the difference between a Kelly and a Birkin if they didn't have names...
> 
> I was speaking with a lady at Ferragamo a few weeks ago about the Margot bag about why the Margot isn't called the Margot online and she simply said "company decision, madam."
> 
> I completely agree. I think the 'Medium bag with round interlocking G' needs to join the collection.. you can nickname her Blondie


----------



## cutealicia

Omg 

I want it! But all I need is money too.


----------



## starlet51

I have one of the original ones from this collection I think!  It was my grandma's.  I assume it's from the 70s-80s-90s?  Not sure!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Boy am I glad I bought a vintage one. Nearly $4000 on the US website, no thanks.


----------



## papertiger

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Boy am I glad I bought a vintage one. Nearly $4000 on the US website, no thanks.



Glad you bought one too. 

All new bags seem a similar price to me.


----------



## papertiger

starlet51 said:


> I have one of the original ones from this collection I think!  It was my grandma's.  I assume it's from the 70s-80s-90s?  Not sure!



Beautiful! ('70s)


----------



## papertiger

Checking out the new 'Blondie' 

Click coz these photos will be large


----------



## Njeph

papertiger said:


> Checking out the new 'Blondie'
> 
> Click coz these photos will be large


Is it heavy? It looks bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## papertiger

Njeph said:


> Is it heavy? It looks bigger than I thought it would be.



I didn't find it heavy, it's similar to my Hermès Evelyn PM in Clemence which I carry every day (if you're familiar?}). 

I'm only 5.5' though, and I'm sticking the bag out. 

Another full length


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I didn't find it heavy, it's similar to my Hermès Evelyn PM in Clemence which I carry every day (if you're familiar?}).
> 
> I'm only 5.5' though, and I'm sticking the bag out.
> 
> Another full length


looks fabulous!


----------



## Njeph

papertiger said:


> I didn't find it heavy, it's similar to my Hermès Evelyn PM in Clemence which I carry every day (if you're familiar?}).
> 
> I'm only 5.5' though, and I'm sticking the bag out.
> 
> Another full length


Thanks! It looks great on you. Is it available? I love the Evelyn - have been wanting to get one.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> looks fabulous!



I bought the all black BTH (just getting personalised). 2 bags in a year Ok, 2 bags on 1 day 

This beautiful blue (light navy) is the only one in atm, I'll wait to see the other colours and see. This would be used as an every day like my Evie so I'd better get it right. LOVE it though, I always wanted one. 

Lined in leather too


----------



## Njeph

papertiger said:


> I bought the all black BTH (just getting personalised). 2 bags in a year Ok, 2 bags on 1 day
> 
> This beautiful blue (light navy) is the only one in atm, I'll wait to see the other colours and see. This would be used as an every day like my Evie so I'd better get it right. LOVE it though, I always wanted one.
> 
> Lined in leather too


Which store has the blue one available?


----------



## papertiger

Njeph said:


> Thanks! It looks great on you. Is it available? I love the Evelyn - have been wanting to get one.



Only one in (preview started today) but Love Parade collection coming in from now


----------



## BleuSaphir

I love the old interlocking GG. 
I wonder if some point the Sukey would come back too?


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I didn't find it heavy, it's similar to my Hermès Evelyn PM in Clemence which I carry every day (if you're familiar?}).
> 
> I'm only 5.5' though, and I'm sticking the bag out.
> 
> Another full length


Amazing!


----------



## snibor

From Gucci Instagram.


----------



## Njeph

Supreme Blondie


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

They are now available on the US website.  But not called Blondie!










The $3,500 version also comes with a leather strap in addition to the gold chain.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’m loving these bags!  The Blue Suede is dreamy!


----------



## papertiger

favoritethingshawaii said:


> They are now available on the US website.  But not called Blondie!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408160
> 
> View attachment 5408161
> 
> 
> The $3,500 version also comes with a leather strap in addition to the gold chain.
> 
> View attachment 5408163



TF called them blondie, but they weren't called Blondie originally in the '70s either. 

As we can see, it comes in a smaller and mini size too which is really cool coz they're not that light either.


----------



## Cherries and wine

papertiger said:


> TF called them blondie, but they weren't called Blondie originally in the '70s either.
> 
> As we can see, it comes in a smaller and mini size too which is really cool coz they're not that light either.


The bags are gorgeous, but I thought they were too heavy when I tried one in-store. I can’t imagine carrying one around all day with my stuff in it. The mini size might be the way to go.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

favoritethingshawaii said:


> They are now available on the US website.  But not called Blondie!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408160
> 
> View attachment 5408161
> 
> 
> The $3,500 version also comes with a leather strap in addition to the gold chain.
> 
> View attachment 5408163


They called the belts blondie, but not the bags for some reason. The SA at the store called them blondie too.


----------



## azukitea

Ths bag looks great on you @papertiger
I also like Gucci bringing back the vintage interlocking GG logo!!


----------



## papertiger

favoritethingshawaii said:


> They are now available on the US website.  But not called Blondie!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408160
> 
> View attachment 5408161
> 
> 
> The $3,500 version also comes with a leather strap in addition to the gold chain.
> 
> View attachment 5408163




Or are they????  

Is Gucci reading this thread????


----------



## Yoshi1296

Omggggg I need the monogram one ASAP


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> I didn't find it heavy, it's similar to my Hermès Evelyn PM in Clemence which I carry every day (if you're familiar?}).
> 
> I'm only 5.5' though, and I'm sticking the bag out.
> 
> Another full length



Looking fab!!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Love the look, but not the price! 
I can't justify $3K on a bag that I'll get so little use of...but, beautiful no less!


----------



## Cherries and wine

Now they’re calling it the Blondie bag on the Gucci Instagram account. Looks like the name is official lol


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Has anyone seen any blondie wallets/accessories in the stores? I have the vintage bags, so I’m really after some matching stuff but the website only has the belts so far.


----------



## leatherbabe

Saw these in store. Trying to figure out which version they are. The included straps match with what is shown on the website as the standard (no "mini" or "medium" size descriptor) but I don't see the monogram online in that size - only leather/suede versions. Wonder if it's boutique only or going to be added later. Forgot to get a price. It was not as heavy as I was expecting based on prior comments. The chain is super heavy but the leather crossbody and the bag itself were quite average weight 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
for the size imo.


----------



## leatherbabe

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Has anyone seen any blondie wallets/accessories in the stores? I have the vintage bags, so I’m really after some matching stuff but the website only has the belts so far.


I didn't see them in my store but I'll keep an eye out. I'm hopeful they will come soon!


----------



## Njeph

leatherbabe said:


> Saw these in store. Trying to figure out which version they are. The included straps match with what is shown on the website as the standard (no "mini" or "medium" size descriptor) but I don't see the monogram online in that size - only leather/suede versions. Wonder if it's boutique only or going to be added later. Forgot to get a price. It was not as heavy as I was expecting based on prior comments. The chain is super heavy but the leather crossbody and the bag itself were quite average weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the size imo.


Which store had these? These are the smaller size but not the smallest.


----------



## leatherbabe

leatherbabe said:


> Saw these in store. Trying to figure out which version they are. The included straps match with what is shown on the website as the standard (no "mini" or "medium" size descriptor) but I don't see the monogram online in that size - only leather/suede versions. Wonder if it's boutique only or going to be added later. Forgot to get a price. It was not as heavy as I was expecting based on prior comments. The chain is super heavy but the leather crossbody and the bag itself were quite average weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the size imo.


And now the monogram standard size is on the website as well.


----------



## Jaxholt15

I received an email from Gucci today marketing the bags and they are calling them Blondie.  I like it!  I want to get somewhere so I can see IRL.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

For reference...they are calling this the Small:



*Gucci Blondie shoulder bag*

$ 2,980

Leather shoulder strap with 15.4" drop
Magnetic closure
Small: 11"W x 6.3"H x 1.6"D


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

They are classifying the Medium size as a messenger for men:




*Gucci Blondie medium shoulder bag*
$ 3,200

Double shoulder strap; leather with 22" drop and canvas with 20.5" drop
Weight: 1.18kg, approximately
Medium size: 11.4"W x 8.7"H x 2.8"D
1.18kg is 2.60 lbs, but based on comments in this thread, it seems heavier!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok. Here are the 2 I ordered in medium size, brown and black. I am IMPRESSED with the quality, and that's saying a lot for me with Gucci these days. I quit buying, or tapered off at least, their leather goods b/c I didn't love the quality. These are back to the Gucci I used to know! Now, they are pretty heavy. Lined in leather, double sided leather on the flap, but I don't care, they are GORGEOUS!

I am 5'9" by the way. (The shoes I got are also the most comfortable I've tried on in a very long time btw)


----------



## luckyblonde3295

I saw this bag on TikTok, it looks like it’s smaller than the mini that’s online. Is it a micro?


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

luckyblonde3295 said:


> I saw this bag on TikTok, it looks like it’s smaller than the mini that’s online. Is it a micro?



It's called a card case wallet




Adjustable shoulder strap with 17.3" drop
Snap button closure
4.5"W x 3.5"H x 1.2"D
Leather is $980, canvas is $890.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Has anyone seen any blondie wallets/accessories in the stores? I have the vintage bags, so I’m really after some matching stuff but the website only has the belts so far.



See above post and they also have this on the website:


3.5"W x 2.5"H x 1.6"D


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> Ok. Here are the 2 I ordered in medium size, brown and black. I am IMPRESSED with the quality, and that's saying a lot for me with Gucci these days. I quit buying, or tapered off at least, their leather goods b/c I didn't love the quality. These are back to the Gucci I used to know! Now, they are pretty heavy. Lined in leather, double sided leather on the flap, but I don't care, they are GORGEOUS!
> 
> I am 5'9" by the way. (The shoes I got are also the most comfortable I've tried on in a very long time btw)
> 
> View attachment 5412148
> View attachment 5412149
> View attachment 5412150
> View attachment 5412151



Fantastic on you @TraceySH !


----------



## papertiger

There's also the belt bag


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> Fantastic on you @TraceySH !


Thank you @papertiger  are you getting one? I did get the canvas one today too. I. Just. Love. Them!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Here’s the mono canvas medium…


----------



## Njeph

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the mono canvas medium…
> 
> View attachment 5413643


I have that one too and just ordered it in small to compare the weight before I buy another medium or perhaps another small - I like the blue suede. What do you think of the black and orange strap in the black medium?


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> Thank you @papertiger  are you getting one? I did get the canvas one today too. I. Just. Love. Them!!!



I love them too. I like a lot of bags you have and your taste and values. That you like them so much is a good indicator that they'll be good for me too. 

Just (1 min ago) tried the Med black, tan and blue suede versions - plus the card case. 

At first I thought the tan because I wasn't sure of the colour of the strap but then I tried with the leather (strap). I have a few spare Gucci canvas straps from other bags, plus I can use the issued one with other black bags. 

I'll post more mod pics later for everyone's feedback. 

These are huge files so click for enlargement from thumbnail


----------



## azukitea

papertiger said:


> I love them too. I like a lot of bags you have and your taste and values. That you like them so much is a good indicator that they'll be good for me too.
> 
> Just (1 min ago) tried the Med black, tan and blue suede versions - plus the card case.
> 
> At first I thought the tan because I wasn't sure of the colour of the strap but then I tried with the leather (strap). I have a few spare Gucci canvas straps from other bags, plus I can use the issued one with other black bags.
> 
> I'll post more mod pics later for everyone's feedback.
> 
> These are huge files so click for enlargement from thumbnail
> View attachment 5413693
> View attachment 5413694



Readng this thread is making me interested in this bag more and more!

I love the simple design and the clean lines of the blondie, and thanks for the "live" reporting by @papertiger 

Wondering if the D rings  do stay up all the time or they can be folded down/flat (sorry for the bad english) when the strap is detached? If they can be folded down it may give the option for the medium size to be used as a situational clutch


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> I love them too. I like a lot of bags you have and your taste and values. That you like them so much is a good indicator that they'll be good for me too.
> 
> Just (1 min ago) tried the Med black, tan and blue suede versions - plus the card case.
> 
> At first I thought the tan because I wasn't sure of the colour of the strap but then I tried with the leather (strap). I have a few spare Gucci canvas straps from other bags, plus I can use the issued one with other black bags.
> 
> I'll post more mod pics later for everyone's feedback.
> 
> These are huge files so click for enlargement from thumbnail
> View attachment 5413693
> View attachment 5413694


I have just been waiting for Gucci to sort of resurface with some things that fit my lifestyle a little better AND have the quality that made me fall in love with them SO long ago! I am moving out of some of the other "higher" brand tiers b/c they exhaust me & I just miss good ole fashioned shopping with SA that are delighted to sell to us!

So, the saddle brown is so quintessentially Gucci. If I had to jump on just one, that would be it. 

Funny story. My husband doesn't much care for anything I do really, it's all stupid to him (makes sense completely). BUT, he did REALLY like a Gucci I bought back in 2015. I sold it when I moved into more of the Chanel/ Hermes tiers. I always regretted selling it, and it was one of the ones he actually liked, for once. When I got these, I said, hey remember this? And he said I DO! That was my favorite one you ever got! Rummaging through pics to attach here...so, a little catharsis for me


----------



## papertiger

azukitea said:


> Readng this thread is making me interested in this bag more and more!
> 
> I love the simple design and the clean lines of the blondie, and thanks for the "live" reporting by @papertiger
> 
> Wondering if the D rings  do stay up all the time or they can be folded down/flat (sorry for the bad english) when the strap is detached? If they can be folded down it may give the option for the medium size to be used as a situational clutch
> 
> View attachment 5413725


Med would be too big for a clutch IMO. Even the mini is deep. Not sure if the chain comes off the Smal (didn't look) l but that's more a clutch shape. It may be possible to tuck the chain in(?)


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> I have just been waiting for Gucci to sort of resurface with some things that fit my lifestyle a little better AND have the quality that made me fall in love with them SO long ago! I am moving out of some of the other "higher" brand tiers b/c they exhaust me & I just miss good ole fashioned shopping with SA that are delighted to sell to us!
> 
> So, the saddle brown is so quintessentially Gucci. If I had to jump on just one, that would be it.
> 
> Funny story. My husband doesn't much care for anything I do really, it's all stupid to him (makes sense completely). BUT, he did REALLY like a Gucci I bought back in 2015. I sold it when I moved into more of the Chanel/ Hermes tiers. I always regretted selling it, and it was one of the ones he actually liked, for once. When I got these, I said, hey remember this? And he said I DO! That was my favorite one you ever got! Rummaging through pics to attach here...so, a little catharsis for me



Aw, bless. I have the Lady Web in dark red suede. Need to use it more too 

I think I may leave the card holder. Love the look but it seriously will only hold a card.


----------



## papertiger

Feedback please on color (tan or black) and whether I need a 1 card holder for almost £700.


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> Feedback please on color (tan or black) and whether I need a 1 card holder for almost £700.
> 
> View attachment 5413921
> View attachment 5413923
> View attachment 5413922


Ok I am partial to the saddle brown cuz it looks like such great retro vintage Gucci. But the black is amazing on you too! Card holder is fun … I guess just depends on how much you’d use it?


----------



## Mrs.Z

papertiger said:


> Feedback please on color (tan or black) and whether I need a 1 card holder for almost £700.
> 
> View attachment 5413921
> View attachment 5413923
> View attachment 5413922


I prefer the tan, pops more than black and yes, the cardholder is fun and adorable.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Feedback please on color (tan or black) and whether I need a 1 card holder for almost £700.
> 
> View attachment 5413921
> View attachment 5413923
> View attachment 5413922


Wow this is tough because they both look amazing on you. Black is so sleek but brown is a little different.  Can’t go wrong with either.  The card case is really fab but will you use it?  I definitely love it on you.  Ok I’m not much help.  Love ‘em all!


----------



## papertiger

Thank you you so much!

Firstly, I am totally in-love with this bag, this size (actually all the sizes have their merits)and _all _the colours.

Not going for the blue suede because I want it to be every day. At first I just thought, wow, get the brown. Once I tried the black without the web-stripe, I thought, no, no, get the black. No, yes, no   



TraceySH said:


> Ok I am partial to the saddle brown cuz it looks like such great retro vintage Gucci. But the black is amazing on you too! Card holder is fun … I guess just depends on how much you’d use it?



Maybe I'll end up with both (I was going to say 'like you', but then I remembered you have 3  ). I agree, there is _every_ reason to get the saddle brown. It's soooo classic Gucci '70s. I was going to get another H Evelyne in Gold. So that's another reason to go Gucci tan and forget the Evie. But the way the gold looks on the black... 




Mrs.Z said:


> I prefer the tan, pops more than black and yes, the cardholder is fun and adorable.



Thank you. Certainly pops against black. I did think "wow"

You can wear the card holder like a nano. the strap can go very long and be worn cross-body. I'll wait to see which colour Med I'll go for first because I'd like the _same_ colour if  buy one.



snibor said:


> Wow this is tough because they both look amazing on you. Black is so sleek but brown is a little different.  Can’t go wrong with either.  The card case is really fab but will you use it?  I definitely love it on you.  Ok I’m not much help.  Love ‘em all!



It's true, but that's because you think like me. I love the bags you have. Even kicking myself for not getting the blue enamel Marmont. The black is very me - all year long, but I'd also love to be the 1970s Gucci girl with her tan saddle bag 

Anyway, it made me excited.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Hard decision, all look great, I was about to say brown cause goes so well with the 70s vibe and then you said it yourself.   You recently got the black BTH? So maybe now another color. 

Cardholder is so cute but I would go for that fab belt bag instead LOL...that I don't see yet on the US Gucci site.


----------



## papertiger

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Hard decision, all look great, I was about to say brown cause goes so well with the 70s vibe and then you said it yourself.   You recently got the black BTH? So maybe now another color.
> 
> Cardholder is so cute but I would go for that fab belt bag instead LOL...that I don't see yet on the US Gucci site.



Noted


----------



## daisy913

Does anybody know if the medium blue suede will be made available in the US?


----------



## TraceySH

daisy913 said:


> Does anybody know if the medium blue suede will be made available in the US?


It's available already! Medium comes in black, saddle, monogram, blue & deep red suedes. If it's not on the site, your local boutique does have the blue suede...


----------



## daisy913

TraceySH said:


> It's available already! Medium comes in black, saddle, monogram, blue & deep red suedes. If it's not on the site, your local boutique does have the blue suede...


Thank you! The blue isn’t listed as an option on the US site, similar to how red isn’t an option on the UK/EU website, so I was wondering if the suede colors were region-exclusive. I don’t shop Gucci often, so I don’t know too much about their business model.

Have you seen the blue suede in person? I can’t decide if I want black, canvas, or blue.


----------



## TraceySH

daisy913 said:


> Thank you! The blue isn’t listed as an option on the US site, similar to how red isn’t an option on the UK/EU website, so I was wondering if the suede colors were region-exclusive. I don’t shop Gucci often, so I don’t know too much about their business model.
> 
> Have you seen the blue suede in person? I can’t decide if I want black, canvas, or blue.


@papertiger has! See post #12...


----------



## Mrs.Z

daisy913 said:


> Thank you! The blue isn’t listed as an option on the US site, similar to how red isn’t an option on the UK/EU website, so I was wondering if the suede colors were region-exclusive. I don’t shop Gucci often, so I don’t know too much about their business model.
> 
> Have you seen the blue suede in person? I can’t decide if I want black, canvas, or blue.


I saw the blue medium in person in Miami, it’s my favorite, blue suede is so luxurious!


----------



## Njeph

Mrs.Z said:


> I saw the blue medium in person in Miami, it’s my favorite, blue suede is so luxurious!


Which store had it in Miami?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Njeph said:


> Which store had it in Miami?


Gucci Boutique Bal Harbour


----------



## Kylie M

I’m not a fan of this style. It’s too basic in my opinion.


----------



## leatherbabe

papertiger said:


> Med would be too big for a clutch IMO. Even the mini is deep. Not sure if the chain comes off the Smal (didn't look) l but that's more a clutch shape. It may be possible to tuck the chain in(?)


@azukitea 

The standard size (not medium or mini) has a fully detachable strap - no D rings. So it would definitely be usable as a clutch bag.


----------



## papertiger

leatherbabe said:


> @azukitea
> 
> The standard size (not medium or mini) has a fully detachable strap - no D rings. So it would definitely be usable as a clutch bag.



And the chain is good enough to wear as a necklace or belt too. @azukitea


----------



## azukitea

I need to try it when I am next at Gucci for sure, I was walking past Gucci at harrods earlier but it was too busy and I didnt want to stop there


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Saw these Blondie booties on an Instagram page, so it looks like we may get matching shoes too?


----------



## leatherbabe

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Saw these Blondie booties on an Instagram page, so it looks like we may get matching shoes too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415792



I'm SO HAPPY they are moving on from the GG Marmont logo. I much prefer the Interlocking G hardware.


----------



## babybluegirl

I got the medium monogrammed one from the launch event thing!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Spoke to the SAs at Gucci and they told me they hadn’t seen any matching regular wallets with the blondie logo in their books, so that was kind of a bummer.


----------



## papertiger

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Spoke to the SAs at Gucci and they told me they hadn’t seen any matching regular wallets with the blondie logo in their books, so that was kind of a bummer.



They are defiantly scaling down on wallets overall, more WOCs. The only one I saw was the one that goes round the neck and the store only had it in off-white so far. Shows you they have the scale of hardware if they wanted to make a wallet )and   the strap doesn't come off) https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/m...ci-blondie-card-case-wallet-p-698635UXX0G9022

Things are really slow too: The Adidas X Gucci hadn't even come in at Sloane St apart from a few scrappy samples.


----------



## papertiger

You are all gonna laugh at me I cannot make-up my mind. 

Not getting the sig colour but I kinda* love, love love the chain *on the convertible clutch. Expensive for a clutch though or basically a flat bag (?). And it's really not that big (for me)

I wish I knew what colours are coming in for AW, perhaps that would make-up my mind. I love the dark blue suede but then I could get the green, but the tan is so classic and then the black is effortless


----------



## Hippolyta

papertiger said:


> You are all gonna laugh at me I cannot make-up my mind.
> 
> Not getting the sig colour but I kinda* love, love love the chain *on the convertible clutch. Expensive for a clutch though or basically a flat bag (?). And it's really not that big (for me)
> 
> I wish I knew what colours are coming in for AW, perhaps that would make-up my mind. I love the dark blue suede but then I could get the green, but the tan is so classic and then the black is effortless
> 
> View attachment 5581105


Oh...I love that chain on the clutch too!  But, yes, it would be too small for me too.  If you can decide on a color/material, you could always pick up a chain strap on Etsy to pair with the bag and give it a similar look to this cute little clutch.  Maybe a nice chunky one to balance the larger size of the bag.

Good luck making up your mind!


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> You are all gonna laugh at me I cannot make-up my mind.
> 
> Not getting the sig colour but I kinda* love, love love the chain *on the convertible clutch. Expensive for a clutch though or basically a flat bag (?). And it's really not that big (for me)
> 
> I wish I knew what colours are coming in for AW, perhaps that would make-up my mind. I love the dark blue suede but then I could get the green, but the tan is so classic and then the black is effortless
> 
> View attachment 5581105



I prefer this exact one on you. I love the monogram. and it looks so good here on you in this outfit! Get it!!!


----------



## TraceySH

A couple of fun colors/ strap changes coming for fall....


----------



## azukitea

I am warming up to the blonde in this colour


----------



## zjones

I love both of these, except that they look to be suede, which is scary in very rainy Florida!


----------



## fashion16

I have fallen head over heels for the Blondie! My heart really wants the red suede but the practical side of my says get the brown or black smooth leather. I know I can style the red, it’s more about the suede vs smooth leather thing. I don’t own any all suede bags and I am a bit fearful of them. Thoughts?


----------



## snibor

fashion16 said:


> I have fallen head over heels for the Blondie! My heart really wants the red suede but the practical side of my says get the brown or black smooth leather. I know I can style the red, it’s more about the suede vs smooth leather thing. I don’t own any all suede bags and I am a bit fearful of them. Thoughts?


Suede is beautiful but I must admit I avoid it.  The few times I bought a suede bag I ended up selling. Too much worry about care.  I’d go for leather.  I also feel leather can be worn year round.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I love the dark blue suede


+100! You have so many beautiful bags by now; I vote just buy what you love  
gorgeous pic too!


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> Thank you you so much!
> 
> Firstly, I am totally in-love with this bag, this size (actually all the sizes have their merits)and _all _the colours.
> 
> Not going for the blue suede because I want it to be every day. At first I just thought, wow, get the brown. Once I tried the black without the web-stripe, I thought, no, no, get the black. No, yes, no
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll end up with both (I was going to say 'like you', but then I remembered you have 3  ). I agree, there is _every_ reason to get the saddle brown. It's soooo classic Gucci '70s. I was going to get another H Evelyne in Gold. So that's another reason to go Gucci tan and forget the Evie. But the way the gold looks on the black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Certainly pops against black. I did think "wow"
> 
> You can wear the card holder like a nano. the strap can go very long and be worn cross-body. I'll wait to see which colour Med I'll go for first because I'd like the _same_ colour if  buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, but that's because you think like me. I love the bags you have. Even kicking myself for not getting the blue enamel Marmont. The black is very me - all year long, but I'd also love to be the 1970s Gucci girl with her tan saddle bag
> 
> Anyway, it made me excited.


@papertiger what did you decide to get? I’m loving the larger monogram but the blue suede speaks to me. Just wish it came in the larger size.


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> @papertiger what did you decide to get? I’m loving the larger monogram but the blue suede speaks to me. Just wish it came in the larger size.



I'm jus' hangin' on and seeing *if* they're bringing out a red for the Autumn 

Last 4 standing:
Tan Med (large) 
Black Med "
Dark blue suede Med "
Green leather convertible clutch/chain 

*The blue suede comes in the larger size!* I posted pics somewhere <<<<<<<< I

The mono is nice too


----------



## papertiger

azukitea said:


> View attachment 5594070
> 
> 
> I am warming up to the blonde in this colour



Girl, you went shopping at Gucci without me?!!?


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> A couple of fun colors/ strap changes coming for fall....
> 
> View attachment 5593837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593838



 

More choices, great


----------



## fashion16

I am still pining for the red suede. Pulling the trigger tomorrow I think …


----------



## fabdiva

I saw the pic of the large blue but I don’t think it’s available in the States. I didn’t see a red coming out. The SA showed me a purple suede coming out and other Blondies with unique straps. They were pretty expensive. Any word on the next price increase?


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> I saw the pic of the large blue but I don’t think it’s available in the States. I didn’t see a red coming out. The SA showed me a purple suede coming out and other Blondies with unique straps. They were pretty expensive. Any word on the next price increase?



With Gucci it's anytime unfortunately


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> More choices, great


I saw the pic of the large blue but I don’t think it’s available in the States. I didn’t see a red coming out. The SA showed me a purple suede coming out and other Blondies with unique straps. They were pretty expensive. Any word on the next price increase?


----------



## azukitea

papertiger said:


> Girl, you went shopping at Gucci without me?!!?


next time next time !!


----------



## papertiger

Cross-posting from the Celbs thread @clzclzclz 

That shade of red


----------



## lovieluvslux

Sigh. I just tried on belt bag. It's so cute, BUT $1,600+ for the small belt bag.  I tried  to justify the belt - and the bag.  Heck No!


----------



## papertiger

lovieluvslux said:


> Sigh. I just tried on belt bag. It's so cute, BUT $1,600+ for the small belt bag.  I tried  to justify the belt - and the bag.  Heck No!



Gucci just seem to put their prices up and up on everything 

I just always wanted the bag


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> Cross-posting from the Celbs thread @clzclzclz
> 
> That shade of red
> View attachment 5606608


Omg! I may need this color too!!!


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> Omg! I may need this color too!!!



I don't think I would buy a suede clutch. I love suede and I have a few Gucci, but I think a suede clutch would be asking for trouble.


----------



## fabdiva

Have to have this color in suede. Too sunning not to.  But I thought this was the small version that came with the chain strap and leather strap?  That would be a deal breaker for me if it was only a clutch.


----------



## fashion16

fabdiva said:


> Have to have this color in suede. Too sunning not to.  But I thought this was the small version that came with the chain strap and leather strap?  That would be a deal breaker for me if it was only a clutch.



It is the small version. It comes with a chain shoulder strap, a leather cross body strap or you can remove the strap for a clutch


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> Have to have this color in suede. Too sunning not to.  But I thought this was the small version that came with the chain strap and leather strap?  That would be a deal breaker for me if it was only a clutch.



As @fashion16 said, you can use it as a clutch but it's a convertible like the sig-print in one of my pics - same bag. 

I think it's 28cm, so not a small Small - off to check - again.


----------



## fabdiva

fashion16 said:


> It is the small version. It comes with a chain shoulder strap, a leather cross body strap or you can remove the strap for a clutch


Yes, I definitely want it!!


----------



## clzclzclz

I'm 90% sure the small in Cuir is going to be my next bag purchase. I need something not black (lol) and I don't want to get another Diana. Love the chain, and love the logo. I was considering getting the gold 1947 bamboo, but I can't stop thinking about the darn Blondie. (Not a Marmont fan, Attache is a bit clunky to operate, and the Jackie's open top scares me as I am pretty careless ha.) 

It's a bummer there's no coordinating wallet. Japan is still super cash based, and my Japanese credit cards don't work with Apply Pay, only iD pay, which might be a Japan-only thing? (SUPER frustrating either way.) So, I do need to tote physical cards, coins and paper cash around a lot. Hopefully soon.


----------



## fabdiva

clzclzclz said:


> I'm 90% sure the small in Cuir is going to be my next bag purchase. I need something not black (lol) and I don't want to get another Diana. Love the chain, and love the logo. I was considering getting the gold 1947 bamboo, but I can't stop thinking about the darn Blondie. (Not a Marmont fan, Attache is a bit clunky to operate, and the Jackie's open top scares me as I am pretty careless ha.)
> 
> It's a bummer there's no coordinating wallet. Japan is still super cash based, and my Japanese credit cards don't work with Apply Pay, only iD pay, which might be a Japan-only thing? (SUPER frustrating either way.) So, I do need to tote physical cards, coins and paper cash around a lot. Hopefully soon.


Just placed my order for the Blondie.  Very excited to get it.  I opted for the monogram but will get the blue suede if if ever comes in the larger size.  I saw the matching boots and I'm salivating.


----------



## fashion16

Look what I did!!

This is such an amazing color. I tried talking myself out of suede. I looked at the Carmel and black smooth leather. They just didn’t have the life, the story that this one feels it has. 

It is a true chameleon. With browns, it looks brown. Next to black, it looks burgundy. With tans, it plays to a burnt orange. Absolutely stunning in person. Pics do not do it justice.


----------



## fabdiva

fashion16 said:


> Look what I did!!
> 
> This is such an amazing color. I tried talking myself out of suede. I looked at the Carmel and black smooth leather. They just didn’t have the life, the story that this one feels it has.
> 
> It is a true chameleon. With browns, it looks brown. Next to black, it looks burgundy. With tans, it plays to a burnt orange. Absolutely stunning in person. Pics do not do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5609524


I couldn't agree with you more.  I tried it on in the large size (so tempted!) and it is truly stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> Just placed my order for the Blondie.  Very excited to get it.  I opted for the monogram but will get the blue suede if if ever comes in the larger size.  I saw the matching boots and I'm salivating.



Fingers crossed you love it when it arrives XXXXX

You make a very good point. I already have blue suede boots  

Were did people see the purple suede for sale?   New bags on the UK but no new Blondies


----------



## papertiger

fashion16 said:


> Look what I did!!
> 
> This is such an amazing color. I tried talking myself out of suede. I looked at the Carmel and black smooth leather. They just didn’t have the life, the story that this one feels it has.
> 
> It is a true chameleon. With browns, it looks brown. Next to black, it looks burgundy. With tans, it plays to a burnt orange. Absolutely stunning in person. Pics do not do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5609524



It's one of the most beautiful bags EVER!  

It's unashamed luxury fashion and the best of its kind


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> Fingers crossed you love it when it arrives XXXXX
> 
> You make a very good point. I already have blue suede boots
> 
> Were did people see the purple suede for sale?   New bags on the UK but no new Blondies


My SA showed me the purple.  Again, only in the smaller size. I haven't seen it for sale.  Those blue suede boots are EVERYTHING!!!!!  I love them with the passion of a 1000 flames.  I just can't justify getting them ...without the bag that is.  The blue is phenomenal!!


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> My SA showed me the purple.  Again, only in the smaller size. I haven't seen it for sale.  Those blue suede boots are EVERYTHING!!!!!  I love them with the passion of a 1000 flames.  I just can't justify getting them ...without the bag that is.  The blue is phenomenal!!



Sorry to quiz you further but was the purple suede or hair-calf?


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> Sorry to quiz you further but was the purple suede or hair-calf?


It was suede and beautiful!


----------



## fabdiva

Sooooo....I'm getting a little nervous,  Apparently the two stores (Saks) showing the bag in stock, both bags were damaged.  The SA is still tryin to locate.  This is very frustrating.


----------



## fabdiva

It's here and it's perfection. Perfect crossbody and shoulder bag. Had to order from Matches. Definitely need the blue suede. Hopefully Gucci will release the medium version.


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> It's here and it's perfection. Perfect crossbody and shoulder bag. Had to order from Matches. Definitely need the blue suede. Hopefully Gucci will release the medium version.
> 
> View attachment 5614838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614839




 

Congratulations, it's stunning!!!!


----------



## papertiger

More pic and UK prices of the new pony (calf-hair) Blondies (credit gucci.com)

I think both are stunning. 

Both have black leather trim. The Green Med, has 3 separate straps 

I have Gucci 'pony' (2 jackets jacket and a pony/croc bag) and all have held up well but my bag is absolutely hand-held only. 

Word of warning if you've never had 'pony' before, you would have to be careful of the reverse-side of  'pony' rubbing. These bags are not for everyday wear unless you don't mind.


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> More pic and UK prices of the new pony (calf-hair) Blondies (credit gucci.com)
> 
> I think both are stunning.
> 
> Both have black leather trim. The Green Med, has 3 separate straps
> 
> I have Gucci 'pony' (2 jackets jacket and a pony/croc bag) and all have held up well but my bag is absolutely hand-held only.
> 
> Word of warning if you've never had 'pony' before, you would have to be careful of the reverse-side of  'pony' rubbing. These bags are not for everyday wear unless you don't mind.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617330
> View attachment 5617331


 Wow! They are both stunning. I thought they were suede. I think I would prefer suede. Is the green the medium size?


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> More pic and UK prices of the new pony (calf-hair) Blondies (credit gucci.com)
> 
> I think both are stunning.
> 
> Both have black leather trim. The Green Med, has 3 separate straps
> 
> I have Gucci 'pony' (2 jackets jacket and a pony/croc bag) and all have held up well but my bag is absolutely hand-held only.
> 
> Word of warning if you've never had 'pony' before, you would have to be careful of the reverse-side of  'pony' rubbing. These bags are not for everyday wear unless you don't mind.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617330
> View attachment 5617331


Never mind I just noticed that it is a medium


----------



## fabdiva

Beautiful green suede on ssense.com


----------



## papertiger

I had a look at the purple hair-calf yesterday. Although incredibly beautiful, I think it's a bit too statement to always be versatile. It's truly 'a piece' though.

Other than that, I can't choose between green or white leather, or the 'red' (more rust) 28cm chain bag. 

Driving me mad. I'll never get one at this rate.


----------



## fashion16

papertiger said:


> I had a look at the purple hair-calf yesterday. Although incredibly beautiful, I think it's a bit too statement to always be versatile. It's truly 'a piece' though.
> 
> Other than that, I can't choose between green or white leather, or the 'red' (more rust) 28cm chain bag.
> 
> Driving me mad. I'll never get one at this rate.


100% vote for the red which isn’t really red. It can go brown/tan due to the more rust nature of the color. It is deep and sumptuous.


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> I had a look at the purple hair-calf yesterday. Although incredibly beautiful, I think it's a bit too statement to always be versatile. It's truly 'a piece' though.
> 
> Other than that, I can't choose between green or white leather, or the 'red' (more rust) 28cm chain bag.
> 
> Driving me mad. I'll never get one at this rate.


That's tough call.  Both are beautiful.  But isn't the rust suede?  I tried on the medium one and loved it.


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> That's tough call.  Both are beautiful.  But isn't the rust suede?  I tried on the medium one and loved it.




  I left that very important word out, the rust is suede.


----------



## daisy913

For those who own the medium size, how does the bag look when it’s full? I don’t like it when my bags look bulky after filling them. If anyone has photos, or can let me know if it bulges out a lot, thanks!


----------



## papertiger

daisy913 said:


> For those who own the medium size, how does the bag look when it’s full? I don’t like it when my bags look bulky after filling them. If anyone has photos, or can let me know if it bulges out a lot, thanks!



Currently I have the Small, but I've tried it on the med at least 10 times (actually I've tried everything in in all sizes). The bag will hold a lot but you wouldn't want to overpack it.

I'm going to get a med.


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> Currently I have the Small, but I've tried it on the med at least 10 times (actually I've tried everything in in all sizes). The bag will hold a lot but you wouldn't want to overpack it.
> 
> I'm going to get a med.


Agree.  I have the medium and love it!  It holds a fair amount, but I don't overstuff it. Perfect crossbody.


----------



## papertiger

It only took me since February to choose  , but at _last_ I'm happy. I was going to buy 2, a Small and a Med, but instead I just got the one that suits me the most.

Gucci exclusive Med green calf-hair with studded strap (currently worn as a belt  ) plain leather crossbody/shoulder strap and studded top-handle.

Sorry for the flash, it's nighttime here. This photo doesn't do the bag justice.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> It only took me since February to choose  , but at _last_ I'm happy. I was going to buy 2, a Small and a Med, but instead I just got the one that suits me the most.
> 
> Gucci exclusive Med green calf-hair with studded strap (currently worn as a belt  ) plain leather crossbody/shoulder strap and studded top-handle.
> 
> Sorry for the flash, it's nighttime here. This photo doesn't do the bag justice.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650809


Congrats!  Totally fab!!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

papertiger said:


> It only took me since February to choose  , but at _last_ I'm happy. I was going to buy 2, a Small and a Med, but instead I just got the one that suits me the most.
> 
> Gucci exclusive Med green calf-hair with studded strap (currently worn as a belt  ) plain leather crossbody/shoulder strap and studded top-handle.
> 
> Sorry for the flash, it's nighttime here. This photo doesn't do the bag justice.


Amazingly stunning - Glad you found the perfect one for you and I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Congrats!  Totally fab!!





favoritethingshawaii said:


> Amazingly stunning - Glad you found the perfect one for you and I can't wait to see more pics!!



Thank you guys, I feel like you've been so patient.

What a saga  , it really seems like I have been through the Gucci quest, happily at last with the Holy Grail .


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> It only took me since February to choose  , but at _last_ I'm happy. I was going to buy 2, a Small and a Med, but instead I just got the one that suits me the most.
> 
> Gucci exclusive Med green calf-hair with studded strap (currently worn as a belt  ) plain leather crossbody/shoulder strap and studded top-handle.
> 
> Sorry for the flash, it's nighttime here. This photo doesn't do the bag justice.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650809


Gurrrrl!  That is fire!!!!  Love it!


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> Gurrrrl!  That is fire!!!!  Love it!



 

I just read the paperwork that was left inside the bag. The colour is 'Mystery Green'


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> I just read the paperwork that was left inside the bag. The colour is 'Mystery Green'


That color is EVERYTHING!   I had been debating the small bamboo in the same color but thought it was overpriced.


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> It only took me since February to choose  , but at _last_ I'm happy. I was going to buy 2, a Small and a Med, but instead I just got the one that suits me the most.
> 
> Gucci exclusive Med green calf-hair with studded strap (currently worn as a belt  ) plain leather crossbody/shoulder strap and studded top-handle.
> 
> Sorry for the flash, it's nighttime here. This photo doesn't do the bag justice.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650809


Well done @papertiger.  This is beautiful.  Please send mod shots would love to see how you style both the blonde and the studded strap as a belt!


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Well done @papertiger.  This is beautiful.  Please send mod shots would love to see how you style both the blonde and the studded strap as a belt!



Thank you, I will


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> That color is EVERYTHING!   I had been debating the small bamboo in the same color but thought it was overpriced.



I think the flash made it look much brighter. I also live the Mini BTH in green. BTW there is a dark red studded BTH that is so stunning (as is the price). 

I would say, Mystery green's similar tone colour but with the 'volume' turned down. Like lush grass. 

Here's a pic without a flash that's a bit more accurate.


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> I think the flash made it look much brighter. I also live the Mini BTH in green. BTW there is a dark red studded BTH that is so stunning (as is the price).
> 
> I would say, Mystery green's similar tone colour but with the 'volume' turned down. Like lush grass.
> 
> Here's a pic without a flash that's a bit more accurate.
> 
> View attachment 5651715


I like it even more.  It almost looks leather.  I think the studs gives it more edge, which I like.  I'm more of a combat boot girl and leggings/jeans when I'm not going into the office.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Here is a recent video on the Blondie shoulder bag.  I haven't been able to find too many videos on this bag.  It's so gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

cathavenicethings said:


> Here is a recent video on the Blondie shoulder bag.  I haven't been able to find too many videos on this bag.  It's so gorgeous!




For some reason it's not available to the UK (the video, not the bag)

I agree, it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## cathavenicethings

papertiger said:


> For some reason it's not available to the UK (the video, not the bag)
> 
> I agree, it is gorgeous!!!


Oops.  YouTube video is by Just Another Bag Lover.  You should be available to find it in YouTube if you want to look for it.  I guess it's disabled for playing other than on YouTube.


----------

